# Link Amazon account to specific TiVo rather then whole account



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Me and my wife keep most of our finances separate (I know, strange) and because of that we each have our own Amazon accounts linked to our individual credit cards. However under the current system we can only have one Amazon account linked to all of the TiVos in our house. Which, right now, is mine because I was the first one to set it up. So if she wants to download a show or movie I have to approve it because it's linked to my credit card. Hardly convenient. It would be nice if we could link each TiVo to it's own Amazon account instead. That way she can have one TiVo linked to her account, and I can have one linked to mine and there will be no asking required when either of us wants to download a movie or show.

TiVo already has the ability to link individual TiVos to different credit cards for the monthly fee. Why can't we link individual TiVos to different Amazon accounts? Seems like this might also be useful for families with with older kids or grandparents who want to pay for their own bill, but still want to be hooked into the family account so they can use MRV.

In fact the only reason I don't break my Wife's TiVo into it's own account is because we use MRV a lot and only TiVos on the same account can transfer recordings between them.

Dan


----------

